# L'acquisto a sorpresa del mercato rossonero



## Smarx10 (6 Giugno 2017)

Con l'arrivo della nuova proprietà e l'inizio così scoppiettante del mercato rossonero ormai sono decine i giocatori accostati al milan. Chi potrà essere l'acquisto a sorpresa di questa estate? E in che ruolo lo vorreste?


----------



## ralf (6 Giugno 2017)

Un'acquisto a sorpresa per me potrebbe essere Kovacic.


----------



## Crox93 (6 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Con l'arrivo della nuova proprietà e l'inizio così scoppiettante del mercato rossonero ormai sono decine i giocatori accostati al milan. Chi potrà essere l'acquisto a sorpresa di questa estate? E in che ruolo lo vorreste?



Se è una sorpresa...


----------



## diavolo (6 Giugno 2017)

Per me arriverà un'ala sinistra che non è tra i nomi che ci sono stati accostati dai media.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Un'acquisto a sorpresa per me potrebbe essere Kovacic.



Dubito. Se se siamo stati per molto tempo su Keita e Gomez vuol dire che secondo me c'è l'intenzione di rispostare Bonaventura a centrocampo.

Probabilmente la sorpresa sarà o una seconda punta o una classica ala. Anche se il giocatore che servirebbe di più a noi a mio parere è uno come Eriksen. O come James.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (6 Giugno 2017)

Marco Reus 
Il gallo lo dò per fatto. E con Suso facciamo un bel tridentino.
Il top dei top però sarebbe Modric.


----------



## ralf (6 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dubito. Se se siamo stati per molto tempo su Keita e Gomez vuol dire che secondo me c'è l'intenzione di rispostare Bonaventura a centrocampo.
> 
> Probabilmente la sorpresa sarà o una seconda punta o una classica ala. Anche se il giocatore che servirebbe di più a noi a mio parere è uno come Eriksen. O come James.


Boh se cercano Fabregas secondo me è perchè vogliono una mezz'ala, James è più da 4-2-3-1.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Giugno 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Per me arriverà un'ala sinistra che non è tra i nomi che ci sono stati accostati dai media.



Concordo.


----------



## Mr. Canà (6 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Con l'arrivo della nuova proprietà e l'inizio così scoppiettante del mercato rossonero ormai sono decine i giocatori accostati al milan. Chi potrà essere l'acquisto a sorpresa di questa estate? E in che ruolo lo vorreste?



L'acquisto a sorpresa? Mister X.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Giugno 2017)

li provo 2 
Bernardeschi e James Rodriguez


----------



## siioca (6 Giugno 2017)

un grande centrocampista Modric,Fabregas,Vidal, gente del genere.


----------



## Pit96 (7 Giugno 2017)

siioca ha scritto:


> un grande centrocampista Modric,Fabregas,Vidal, gente del genere.



Quello che spero


----------



## Miracle1980 (7 Giugno 2017)

Müller del Bayern, Iniesta, Modric.


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Giugno 2017)

Lacazette


----------



## sballotello (7 Giugno 2017)

Modric


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Giugno 2017)

Renato Sanches, il nuovo Seedorf.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Boh se cercano Fabregas secondo me è perchè vogliono una mezz'ala, James è più da 4-2-3-1.


Non cercano Fabregas: è questo il punto.


----------



## Smarx10 (7 Giugno 2017)

Provo io: Calhanoglu. Quest'anno è stato squalificato 4 mesi a causa di un contratto firmato anni fa e non rispettato, quindi avendo giocato poco, si è parecchio deprezzato. Grande potenziale. Per me può essere una buona alternativa ai vari sogni come James, Eriksen ecc.


----------



## siioca (7 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Provo io: Calhanoglu. Quest'anno è stato squalificato 4 mesi a causa di un contratto firmato anni fa e non rispettato, quindi avendo giocato poco, si è parecchio deprezzato. Grande potenziale. Per me può essere una buona alternativa ai vari sogni come James, Eriksen ecc.



Sarebbe un gran colpo, giocatore con grande tecnica, visione di gioco, gran tiro.


----------



## Milo (7 Giugno 2017)

Esco dal coro sparando un nome che non farebbe nemmeno parte degli schemi di Montella ma per me è fortissimo: Eriksen!!!! Mirabè!!! Ti ci porto io a Londra dai!!!!


----------



## Serginho (7 Giugno 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Esco dal coro sparando un nome che non farebbe nemmeno parte degli schemi di Montella ma per me è fortissimo: Eriksen!!!! Mirabè!!! Ti ci porto io a Londra dai!!!!



Ehhhh magari!!


----------



## Konrad (7 Giugno 2017)

Nainggolan


----------



## Pit96 (7 Giugno 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Esco dal coro sparando un nome che non farebbe nemmeno parte degli schemi di Montella ma per me è fortissimo: Eriksen!!!! Mirabè!!! Ti ci porto io a Londra dai!!!!



Eriksen era da prendere prima che andasse al totthenam. Ora costerà non meno di 70/80 milioni


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Con l'arrivo della nuova proprietà e l'inizio così scoppiettante del mercato rossonero ormai sono decine i giocatori accostati al milan. Chi potrà essere l'acquisto a sorpresa di questa estate? E in che ruolo lo vorreste?



Per me non ci sarà..

i "regalini del bresidente" erano patetici spot elettorali del nano/fester..

Le società serie lavorano su obbiettivi chiari, dichiarati...la sorpresa arriva solo se si apre una trattativa inaspettata..altrimenti si procede su quello che si è individuato per migliorare la rosa..

Musacchio, Kessie, Rodriguez

Tutti nomi inseguiti apertamente


----------



## DrHouse (7 Giugno 2017)

Avrei voluto, molto volentieri, dire Modric...
ma con Biglia ormai certo, non ci credo più...

come nome a sorpresa mi piacerebbe Bernardeschi...

se poi, come sembra, Keita è destinato altrove, cercherei un nome per quella zona di campo lì...
magari Bernardo Silva, che gioca al centro e a destra, ma è mancino...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Avrei voluto, molto volentieri, dire Modric...
> ma con Biglia ormai certo, non ci credo più...
> 
> come nome a sorpresa mi piacerebbe Bernardeschi...
> ...



Bernardo Silva è andato al City.


----------



## mark (7 Giugno 2017)

Se il Chelsea prende un altro centrocampista come ad esempio Tolisso, il colpo a sorpresa per me potrebbe essere proprio Fabregas!! 
Ma nel caso penso che se ne parlerà a luglio inoltrato se non agosto..


----------



## DrHouse (7 Giugno 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bernardo Silva è andato al City.



urca, me l'ero perso...

peccato, è la cosa più vicina a Rui Costa che ho visto...

magari qualche esubero Citizens può farci comodo...


----------



## Sotiris (7 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Con l'arrivo della nuova proprietà e l'inizio così scoppiettante del mercato rossonero ormai sono decine i giocatori accostati al milan. Chi potrà essere l'acquisto a sorpresa di questa estate? E in che ruolo lo vorreste?



Bernardeschi.


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Giugno 2017)

2 attaccanti forti. A centrocampo ne hanno già presi 2 come in difesa. ora servono gli attaccanti.


----------



## kollaps (7 Giugno 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Renato Sanches, il nuovo Seedorf.



Sono d'accordo.
Con Biglia a fare da "normalizzatore" lì in mezzo, in caso di 4-3-3 (anche se sarà più 3-5-2 a mio parere), il top sarebbero due mezzali in grado di dare degli strappi e saltare l'uomo inserendosi in zona gol, in grado di abbinare a tutto ciò una buona tecnica.
Sanches e Kovacic due ottimi nomi.
L'incontro con Mendes potrebbe far pensare a questo...l'arrivo di Rudy e Goretzka anche


----------



## Mic (7 Giugno 2017)

Vado con il mio: Pastore!


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> 2 attaccanti forti. A centrocampo ne hanno già presi 2 come in difesa. ora servono gli attaccanti.



Martial come lo vedreste ?


----------



## Ambrole (7 Giugno 2017)

Eh magari martial...
Cmq il sogno sarebbe bernardeschi, forse non il.piu utile, non il piu forte,ma un grande talento italiano, quindi lo vorrei sempre, cosi come belotti.
Trovare un esterno offensivo sinistro di valore non é facile, mentre secondo me ci sono in giro una marea di ottimi centrocampisti a prezzi ragionevoli. Con l aprirsi del mercato, potrebbero succedere molte cose, come un fabregas chiuso al chelsea che cerca nuovi orizzonti


----------



## Smarx10 (7 Giugno 2017)

Depay?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Giugno 2017)

Per me Fabregas. Non se ne parla più.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Giugno 2017)

Marco Reus


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Con l'arrivo della nuova proprietà e l'inizio così scoppiettante del mercato rossonero ormai sono decine i giocatori accostati al milan. Chi potrà essere l'acquisto a sorpresa di questa estate? E in che ruolo lo vorreste?



Witsel


----------



## diavolo (7 Giugno 2017)

Brandt


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2017)

Ziyech.
Ok, sono fissato con questo giocatore, ma è un profilo pienamente da Mirabelli.


----------



## Ambrole (7 Giugno 2017)

Zyiech 
Da solo vale il biglietto, giocatore spettacolare


----------



## 666psycho (7 Giugno 2017)

james rodriguez ???


----------



## Il Genio (7 Giugno 2017)

Non so chi, ma arriverà almeno un giocatore dal campionato tedesco, che piace molto a Mirabelli.


----------



## Il Genio (7 Giugno 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> james rodriguez ???



Ma dai!


----------



## Jino (7 Giugno 2017)

Io credo un regalo verrà fatto, ma per questo dovremmo veramente aspettare agosto, molto dipenderà da come si evolve il mercato. Per regalo intendo qualcosa di grosso, un Fabregas ad esempio. Però veramente fino ad agosto non si può pensare a colpi a sorpresa cosi, bisogna attendere come faceva il gallo l'evolversi del mercato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Giugno 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> li provo 2
> Bernardeschi e *James Rodriguez*


Oi


----------



## Aragorn (7 Giugno 2017)

Calhanoglu ?


----------



## Giangy (7 Giugno 2017)

Dico Douglas Costa


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Giugno 2017)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Con Biglia a fare da "normalizzatore" lì in mezzo, in caso di 4-3-3 (anche se sarà più 3-5-2 a mio parere), il top sarebbero due mezzali in grado di dare degli strappi e saltare l'uomo inserendosi in zona gol, in grado di abbinare a tutto ciò una buona tecnica.
> Sanches e Kovacic due ottimi nomi.
> L'incontro con Mendes potrebbe far pensare a questo...l'arrivo di Rudy e Goretzka anche



Un giocatore cosi è davero necessario tecnica e tatticamente... Modric il sogno, Eriksen sarebbe il massimo, Fabregas un top, Tolisso la soluzione più pratica ma altri ragazzi come Renato Sanches, Kovacic, Ziyech o lo stesso Dani Cevallos possono essere la soprpresa di Mirabelli.


----------



## mi92 (7 Giugno 2017)

Nome che non ha ancora detto nessuno: AARON RAMSEY (scadenza 2018)


----------



## Smarx10 (1 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Provo io: Calhanoglu. Quest'anno è stato squalificato 4 mesi a causa di un contratto firmato anni fa e non rispettato, quindi avendo giocato poco, si è parecchio deprezzato. Grande potenziale. Per me può essere una buona alternativa ai vari sogni come James, Eriksen ecc.



Quando l'ho scritto 25 giorni fa neanche ci credevo. Che roba ragazzi


----------



## Dany20 (1 Luglio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Non so chi, ma arriverà almeno un giocatore dal campionato tedesco, che piace molto a Mirabelli.


Calhanoglu?


----------



## fra29 (2 Luglio 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu ?



Ora puoi dire Lewandosky?


----------



## tonilovin93 (2 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Quando l'ho scritto 25 giorni fa neanche ci credevo. Che roba ragazzi



Bravissimo!

Ora puoi dire a fax e Max di prendere Belotti per favore?


----------



## Tobi (2 Luglio 2017)

in una delle prime interviste dopo il closing Fassone disse che c'era l'intenzione di fare un Mix di giovani e di qualche giocatore esperto.

Non è che prendiamo Ibra?


----------



## Smarx10 (2 Luglio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> in una delle prime interviste dopo il closing Fassone disse che c'era l'intenzione di fare un Mix di giovani e di qualche giocatore esperto.
> 
> Non è che prendiamo Ibra?



Stessa sensazione


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Luglio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> in una delle prime interviste dopo il closing Fassone disse che c'era l'intenzione di fare un Mix di giovani e di qualche giocatore esperto.
> 
> Non è che prendiamo Ibra?



Anche Modric ha una certa esperienza se è per questo...


----------



## SmokingBianco (3 Luglio 2017)

mi92 ha scritto:


> Nome che non ha ancora detto nessuno: AARON RAMSEY (scadenza 2018)




Se viene lui vado a milanello a baciare la pelata di fassone in ginocchio


----------



## Milo (3 Luglio 2017)

Per me il top arriverà a fine mercato, la rosa più o meno verrà completata (intendo conti e biglia) in un paio di settimane, ma secondo me il "big" arriverà a fine mercato dopo cessioni, qualificazione in europa league e aver visto in che reparto affondare il big.

E come big intendo Modric (i like mi fanno sognare...), Auba (se non parte subito magari si può trattare) o Fabregas.


----------



## Il Genio (3 Luglio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu?



No, un altro


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (3 Luglio 2017)

Qui lo dico e qui lo nego: FRA IL 5 E 15 AGOSTO ARRIVA PIERRE EMERICK AUBAMEYANG.


----------



## Smarx10 (3 Luglio 2017)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Qui lo dico e qui lo nego: FRA IL 5 E 15 AGOSTO ARRIVA PIERRE EMERICK AUBAMEYANG.



E intanto Di Marzio dice che la trattativa non è chiusissima.. Non succede, ma se succede...


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (3 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> E intanto Di Marzio dice che la trattativa non è chiusissima.. Non succede, ma se succede...



Io ho sempre pensato, dall'inizio, che lui verrà al Milan.. 
E' il preferito del nostro direttore sportivo, si adatta al gioco di Montella eprchè, checchè se ne dica, è un giocatore tecnico, che dialoga con la squadra, che ha nelle sue corde anche il giocare nello stretto oltre che essere forte in contropiede.

E' un grande attaccante, certo che renda al 100% non esiste, la % di rischio c'è sempre, ma io pensa sia la miglior scelta che si possa fare. Fra l'altro fra un mesetto, quando le grandi saranno sistemate, il rpezzo calerà parecchio. 
Noi lo acquisteremo per 45/55 milioni, i soldi che ricaveremo cedendo Bacca (15/18), Niang (18) e Lapadula (15).

Gli attaccanti secondo me saranno lui e Silva; quest'anno sarà un anno abbastanza sperimentale, si partirà col 4-2-3-1 ma parecchie partite le giocheremo con Silva-Aubameyang, con Chala o Suso ad agire alle loro spalle per andare a formare il vecchio rombo.

Io sono felice, e spero che non deluderanno le aspettative.


----------



## el_gaucho (3 Luglio 2017)

Gareth Bale


----------



## MaschioAlfa (4 Luglio 2017)

Re zlatan


----------



## Lambro (4 Luglio 2017)

Snejder


----------



## Aron (4 Luglio 2017)

La sorpresa potrebbe essere un giocatore di Jorge Mendes.


----------



## koti (16 Luglio 2017)

Neanche il più ottimista tra gli ottimisti avrebbe potuto pensare a Bonucci. 

Pazzesco.


----------

